# Diagnosis question - Can anyone tell me



## taurus7694 (Apr 29, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what ICD-9 code is correct for diagnosis "Type 2 Acromion"....thanks


----------



## dmaec (Apr 29, 2009)

Simply put, it's shoulder impingement. (primary impingement - which can have different causes) ((primary impingement is _usually_ do to degenerative changes and spurring in the joint area ))
here's a web site with some basic info on it some of which I pasted below:
http://www.chiroweb.com/mpacms/dc/article.php?id=9359

Shoulder Impingement Syndromes:
1)primary impingement
2)secondary impingement
3)subcoracoid impingement
4)posterior-superior glenoid impingement

Primary Impingement 
Etiologies of primary impingement:
1)subacromial spurring
2)subacromial fibrosis
3)acromioclavicular (AC) joint spurring
4)type II or III acromion
5)os acromiale


hope that helps...(guess I'd be coding the pain or cause of the pain, cause of the impingement)


----------



## taurus7694 (May 4, 2009)

Thank you for the information ...it is greatly appreciated!


----------

